# Top 15 small Europe clusters



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

What is the best Europe small skyline; the cities: Tallinn, Vilnius, Rotterdam, Amsterdam, Brussels, The Hague, Hamburg, Vienna, Munich, Barcelona, Manchester, Cologne, Liverpool, Lyon or Naples.


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

Rotterdam, Barcelona, Naples are amongst the best in Europe Imo.


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

I like Liverpool for its diversity. Rotterdam and Barcelona are favourites of mine too.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Rotterdam, Brussels...


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

where is Milano ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

From the list, I would pick Rotterdam. But I don't think it belongs here, it's not really small for European standards.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

lm talking about hight not over 200 m. skyline and not so masive like Milan now growing or London, Moscow, Paris ect.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

edit.


----------

